# My short review of the Five8 coilovers.



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

PAChevyCruze said:


> The included adjustable end link will have to be used. Factory ones will not fit.


these include adjustable end links??



PAChevyCruze said:


> Driving. It corners and handles MUCH better...but...I do have an issue. The car bounces way too much for my liking.


Did you set dampening adequatly?



PAChevyCruze said:


> Looks. I got the front and rear set, height wise, exactly the way i wanted it the first time.


How much lowering did you set it to? And how much do you think is the actual lowest?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

landrystephane92 said:


> these include adjustable end links??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. It comes with new adjustable end links. Was kind of surprised.

Im new to coilovers, so I have no idea how to set dampening on these. Thats what im trying to figure out. The ones on my Vibe didnt need anything. Just installed and set height.

As for height, I didnt take measurements before, but after, the top of the fender lip in the front is 26" and the rear is 26 1/2". Thats on factory sized 18" wheels/tires. I know I raised it about 1" -1 1/2" from that the factory had set.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Yep. It comes with new adjustable end links. Was kind of surprised.
> 
> Im new to coilovers, so I have no idea how to set dampening on these. Thats what im trying to figure out. The ones on my Vibe didnt need anything. Just installed and set height.
> 
> As for height, I didnt take measurements before, but after, the top of the fender lip in the front is 26" and the rear is 26 1/2". Thats on factory sized 18" wheels/tires. I know I raised it about 1" -1 1/2" from that the factory had set.


So you're estimating it could go down to about 25" from fender to the ground?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

landrystephane92 said:


> So you're estimating it could go down to about 25" from fender to the ground?


Yeah, if not lower.

If I cant figure out why it bounces so much, I may take them back off. It's horrible on the highway. 😕 🖖


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Yeah, if not lower.
> 
> If I cant figure out why it bounces so much, I may take them back off. It's horrible on the highway. 😕 🖖


You set the preload correctly? Honestly just call them, I've been in contact with them a few times regarding sponsorships, they answer the phone right away and are really helpful and knowledgable.

their number is 626.672.0488, it's toll free too, might be irrelevant for you, but for me it was a great thing not having to pay long distance calling!

Did you set preload a bit too much? 3-5mm up from snug is what they recommend.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

landrystephane92 said:


> You set the preload correctly? Honestly just call them, I've been in contact with them a few times regarding sponsorships, they answer the phone right away and are really helpful and knowledgable.
> 
> their number is 626.672.0488, it's toll free too, might be irrelevant for you, but for me it was a great thing not having to pay long distance calling!
> 
> Did you set preload a bit too much? 3-5mm up from snug is what they recommend.


 I set the front the way the instructions said to. The back had no instructions at all, so no idea. Im not even sure which is responsible for ride height in the back. 😄

I sent them a few messages and never got a reply back. 🤷‍♂️ 🖖


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

In this image, which part of 2, 3 and 4 need to be reused from the factory strut assembly?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

landrystephane92 said:


> In this image, which part of 2, 3 and 4 need to be reused from the factory strut assembly?
> 
> View attachment 296383


Think you already figured it out. #2 is only used.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Ok, after having these on and finally set up correctly and driving around a bit, if I had to do all over, I wouldnt buy these. Compared to my Tein coilovers I have on my Vibe, they dont compare. They were the same price but the Teins are so smooth and there is no bounce. Its almost like having stock struts on but corners like its on rails. I even have the Vibe slammed more, the tires are actually tucked. 
The cruze does look much better now lowered, though. 🖖


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Ok, after having these on and finally set up correctly and driving around a bit, if I had to do all over, I wouldnt buy these. Compared to my Tein coilovers I have on my Vibe, they dont compare. They were the same price but the Teins are so smooth and there is no bounce. Its almost like having stock struts on but corners like its on rails. I even have the Vibe slammed more, the tires are actually tucked.
> The cruze does look much better now lowered, though. 🖖


That's because the dampening is not adjustable, so it's set on the harder side to make sure that those who go low, don't bottom out. To get this damper adjustement, you need to go with a nice set of riactions.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

landrystephane92 said:


> That's because the dampening is not adjustable, so it's set on the harder side to make sure that those who go low, don't bottom out. To get this damper adjustement, you need to go with a nice set of riactions.


But the Teins have no dampening settings either.  I'll live with the bounce for now. I dont drive the Cruze everyday. 🖖


----------

